

Tax and Spend, or Face the Consequences - __
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/07/AR2009080702043.html

======
azgolfer
"The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings, the
inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of misery" \- Winston
Churchill

How many more examples do we need of the failure of socialism ? It took 80
years to admit failure in the USSR and they didn't have a private sector (like
we do) to prop up the economy.

